# Can't Uninstall programs



## PinkHeather (Jan 27, 2008)

I am trying to free up some space by uninstalling several programs. I am getting this error message: "Error loading C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\engine\6\INTEL3~1\Ctor.dll 
The specified module could not be found"
Any advice? I think it is related to ikernel.exe and InstalShield....Thanks!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what programs are you trying to uninstall? did you go to their folders and see if they had their own uninstall utility?


----------



## PinkHeather (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm trying to uninstall Rollercoaster Tycoon 2 and a few other games that no one plays anymore. I checked and I do not see an uninstall utility.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What is giving you that error?

Try using Add and Remove programs. If that isn't working, try a second party application such as Revo ( Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems ).

If the games/programs are not listed in Add and Remove programs, you can simply delete the game/application folder manually.

After all of your uninstalling is completed. You can perform further cleanup of temp files and such with CCleaner.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above ^
Revo works!


----------

